# QPQ P99 Frame Discoloration?



## paine

Hi, I have an older P99 with the QPQ slide and it has not seen alot of use. It is a small mark or discoloration on the upper part of the slide. I was just wondering if anyone else on here has had any problems like this and if there is anything I can do to take it off. I just saw some posts about cromed slides and was wondering the same as others, how much does it cover its markings and how long will that last? I am also looking for a smaller laser site, know of any good ones? thanks.


----------



## jenglish

I bought myself a 9mm QPQ for christmas and carry it every day off work. I have found that it is fairly difficult to mark the slide, but easy to remove. I can not say the same for my Titanium Coated. Can you post a photo of the discoloration? Is the mark a different color silver like a scratch or a darkened silver gray area? What have you tried already to remove it?


----------



## paine

I would post a pic but I dont see any options to do so, How do I go about that?? I have not tired to remove it yet with anything but gun cleaners and gunk-out. It looks more like a darkened silver gray area.... I just tooks some pictures and you can kind of see it, I just need to know how to post them. thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck

paine said:


> I would post a pic but I dont see any options to do so


It's in the forum "How to" section... Here ya go 

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2475


----------



## paine

thanks Ship.... any ideas??? I'll try it...


----------



## paine




----------



## jenglish

Looks as though something soaked into the Tennifer, but I do not know if that is the case, or what can do that. Hopeful it is just a surface discoloration. I would try a product called Fritz, it is a metal polish that will remove corrosion. I have had to use it on my Titanium Coated P99 a few time and it removed the discolorations.

I be honest that would not bother me that much, since my QPQ and Ti Coated P99's are my carry pistols. That is what I purchased them for, but I baby my black Tennifer P99's.


----------



## paine

its not that big of a deal but, still would like it to not be there if you know what I mean. I'll try the Fritz stuff, My guess is it is available at gun stores or maybe hardware stores? Thanks for the info.


----------



## jenglish

They sell it at the gun shop I frequent. A large tube is around $4 and you can also purchase small packets for .99. It is made in Germany, silver gray packaging with blue writing. Called Fritz Metal and Fiberglass Cleaner by Fritz International.


----------



## paine

jenglish said:


> They sell it at the gun shop I frequent. A large tube is around $4 and you can also purchase small packets for .99. It is made in Germany, silver gray packaging with blue writing. Called Fritz Metal and Fiberglass Cleaner by Fritz International.


thanks, I'll give that a try. Hope it works.


----------



## paine

do you think that Walther would be able to fix this if I send it to them?


----------



## jenglish

I am not positive, but I don't think Walther America (Smith & Wesson) would be able to refinish a QPQ back to the original silver tennifer finish. Walther has not produced the P99 with the QPQ finish since 2003. You can give them a ring (1-800-372-6454).

I wound think your only other option for the two toned finish would be hard chrome or Robar's NP3.


----------



## Baldy

*Question ???*



jenglish said:


> I am not positive, but I don't think Walther America (Smith & Wesson) would be able to refinish a QPQ back to the original silver tennifer finish. Walther has not produced the P99 with the QPQ finish since 2003. You can give them a ring (1-800-372-6454).
> 
> I wound think your only other option for the two toned finish would be hard chrome or Robar's NP3.


 What is the Robar's NP3?? Is that a black? Thanks..:mrgreen:


----------



## jenglish

Baldy said:


> What is the Robar's NP3?? Is that a black? Thanks..:mrgreen:


It is a special silver nickel type process. A mate had his Glock NP3'ed and it turned out very nice.

NP3 Firearms Finish


----------



## paine

How durable are these options? If walther cant help me out, is it worth the cash?


----------



## paine

jenglish said:


> They sell it at the gun shop I frequent. A large tube is around $4 and you can also purchase small packets for .99. It is made in Germany, silver gray packaging with blue writing. Called Fritz Metal and Fiberglass Cleaner by Fritz International.


I went into the gun shop today and found some of the Fritz stuff and was talking to the guy there about it and he said that it might be a bad idea because its a polish and it could change the color of all the metal it contacts, and could damage the finish. I am having second thoughts about it now, dont want to screw it up more.


----------



## jenglish

That is up to you, I have had no problems with Fritz on my titanium coated. *If you are errie about using it, then do not.* I would not use Fritz on a blued or parkerized finish, because that would damage the finish. And I would not use it on a black P99, because of the carbon coating.

As for the durability of the hard chrome and NP3, the tennifer on your P99 is more durable then either of them. The QPQ finish does not have the black carbon coating that the black finished P99 has, it is just straight tennifer. Most people that have their P99 hard chromed are going from the black carbon overcoat to the chrome. The properties of the hard chrome is the closest of the two to tennifer. To the best of my knowledge, when a P99 is hard chromed, the tennifer still remains underneath.

As for if it is worth the money to get the hard chrome or NP3, that is up to you. I personally would not, but then again I would not be bothered by your P99's discoloration. As I said before, my QPQ and Ti Coated were bought to be woren and used.


----------



## paine

jenglish said:


> That is up to you, I have had no problems with Fritz on my titanium coated. *If you are errie about using it, then do not.* I would not use Fritz on a blued or parkerized finish, because that would damage the finish. And I would not use it on a black P99, because of the carbon coating.
> 
> As for the durability of the hard chrome and NP3, the tennifer on your P99 is more durable then either of them. The QPQ finish does not have the black carbon coating that the black finished P99 has, it is just straight tennifer. Most people that have their P99 hard chromed are going from the black carbon overcoat to the chrome. The properties of the hard chrome is the closest of the two to tennifer. To the best of my knowledge, when a P99 is hard chromed, the tennifer still remains underneath.
> 
> As for if it is worth the money to get the hard chrome or NP3, that is up to you. I personally would not, but then again I would not be bothered by your P99's discoloration. As I said before, my QPQ and Ti Coated were bought to be woren and used.


Thanks for the info, and I think I might take your word and try the 'fritz'. One question, the stuff I found was called "Flitz" not "Fritz" is this the same thing?


----------



## jenglish

paine said:


> Thanks for the info, and I think I might take your word and try the 'fritz'. One question, the stuff I found was called "Flitz" not "Fritz" is this the same thing?


It is "Flitz" . . . I was close. :mrgreen:

I just tried it on my QPQ, and it did not hurt the finish. Just remember to use alittle at a time. Use a q-tip with a very small amount on it, dab the area and then rub lightly with a clean q-tip, then wipe it off with a soft cloth. Do not rub really hard. You should know right away wether it will take off the discoloration.


----------



## paine

hey thanks alot man, I'll go get some tomorrow and give it a try, hope it works. Ever seen any werid discolorations like these.... seems odd seeing as how tuff the QPQ is supose to be. oh and good job on the videos of the tear down of the P99. thanks again. I'll let you know if it works.


----------



## jenglish

paine said:


> hey thanks alot man, I'll go get some tomorrow and give it a try, hope it works. Ever seen any werid discolorations like these.... seems odd seeing as how tuff the QPQ is supose to be. oh and good job on the videos of the tear down of the P99. thanks again. I'll let you know if it works.


No problem. I would not advicate doing anything that I would not do myself. Tennifer is very tuff, the problem is that it is silver gray, which tends to show discoloration and residue much more than a darker color. That is why Walther and Glock over coat it in black. I also think that is why the QPQ and Ti Coated is no longer produced.


----------



## paine

The Flitz did take it off, but it also shined up the area where it was used. That was expected, I guess I should just use a light polish and shine the enitre slide. Thanks alot for your info.


----------



## Shipwreck

paine said:


> The Flitz did take it off, but it also shined up the area where it was used. That was expected, I guess I should just use a light polish and shine the enitre slide. Thanks alot for your info.


If U do that - show us what it looks like after


----------



## paine

you dont think that will hurt the finish do ya?


----------



## jenglish

paine said:


> you dont think that will hurt the finish do ya?


Did not hurt mine at all. After I tried the Flitz on mine to see what would happen, I saw a few specks here and there. I did the whole slide yesterday. I did not change the look of the finish at all, it just looks very clean now.


----------



## uncut

The properties of the QPQ finish will not be "altered" at any time with any polish.....though it might be a tap lighter in appearance, but that is the most it will do...
The quench/polish/quench process makes the slide almost like Steinles steel... also the Tenifer will not be lost when using any sort of polish 
no harm done at all..... finish the slide with it and look at it as it got a home made "refinish"


----------



## rogue007

In before shipwreck says..........."Why dont you just hard-chrome it".


----------



## Shipwreck

rogue007 said:


> In before shipwreck says..........."Why dont you just hard-chrome it".


yeppers....

:smtmoe


----------



## paine

uncut said:


> The properties of the QPQ finish will not be "altered" at any time with any polish.....though it might be a tap lighter in appearance, but that is the most it will do...
> The quench/polish/quench process makes the slide almost like Steinles steel... also the Tenifer will not be lost when using any sort of polish
> no harm done at all..... finish the slide with it and look at it as it got a home made "refinish"


Thanks for the info.. And ya I think I'll just polish the rest of the slide.

I like the look of the QPQ finish and will just stick with that, I dont want to cover up all the markings with any over coatings. thanks again for the info, very helpfull forum.


----------



## uncut

I am sorry.... but hardchroming of a QPQ would be about as usefull as hardchroming a SS slide


----------



## jenglish

uncut said:


> I am sorry.... but hardchroming of a QPQ would be about as usefull as hardchroming a SS slide


+1 Very True.


----------



## SigZagger

When I purchased my new P99 in 2002, the slide had an area of discoloration close to the frame. I later called S&W and the tech told me some of the Walther slides had that problem. He said it could be repaired, but the wait was long. I decided to try Flitz and Mother's Mag and Aluminum polish. I don't know anything about metal finishes, but polishing did lighten the slide. Did I hurt the trade-in dollar value? I don't know. I like the look and she's still as accurate as ever. And yes, it did remove the stain after a lot of rubbing. Here's a photo:


----------



## uncut

Well I don't know the technical terms of all the finishing stuff... but
-tenifer is "inside" the metal..... which no matter how much you polish will not be lost or not go away when the blueing is gone due to holsterwear and so forth....
-QPQ is a treatment of the Metal that also is on the "inside" or maybe better said is not a surface treatment..... the slide is emersed into a chemical bath which might be a Saltbath of some sort then polished or ground then emersed in the bath again.....
this will give it properties almost like SS as far as the finish and inhibits rust but it will have the strength of the hardened steel used for the slide.....
this process is timeconsuming and more expensive than just the hardening of the steel and then the blueing... which might be the reason that Walther replaced it with the "Ti" finish.... and then droped that due to reasons we all know


----------



## jenglish

SigZagger said:


>


Very nice in deed. :smt023


----------



## paine

that one looks good, who care about trade in value.... why would you want to get rid of it?? ha. once again thanks for the info everyone, and the Flitz took the mark right off.


----------

